# مواد التقسية



## سالم اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوا من الأخوة الاعضاء الكرام مساعدتي في معرفة موادالتصليب ​ 
وامكانية تحضيرها ​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر:20:​


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الزميل المشرف
الاخوة الزملاء

من عنده أي معلومات عن موضوع التقسية اللازمة لإسطمبات الصاج والبلاستيك فليتكرم علينا بها وخصوصا المواد الكيميائية اللازمة بالإضافة الي الطريقة الصحيحة المتبعة في هذا الموضوع 

مع وافر الشكر والتقدير

جمال


----------

